# Processes for Photographic Paper



## pinholephoto (Dec 4, 2009)

I want to know if i need wash as a last step in developing paper. I also want to know how long to keep the paper in each of the chemicals. One last thing, do you recommend getting the safelight below and putting it in a regular fixture and have a safelight or do i need something else like a filter. Also after the chemical baths are done how do i put the image from the photographic paper onto a regular printing photo paper?


Safelight Link: http://www.amazon.com/Kalt-Safeligh...4?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1259977907&sr=8-4


----------



## 1986 (Dec 5, 2009)

Yes you need to wash after the Fix bath. I wash for about ten minutes. When developing times may differ for what chemicals you are using. 

For me:
Ilford paper developer--- two minutes 
Kodak stop----thirty seconds 
Ilford rapid fix---two minutes 
Wash---ten minutes 


Putting the bulb you show in a fixture will probably work. If your paper starts to fog then you might want to buy a safe light with a filter. 

Your last question I do not understand. You asked in another post about pin hole cameras so I assume that the paper you are asking about is coming out of the pinhole camera. If this is true then it is a one shot deal. you only have that one photo. You could scan it into the computer and print more, I suppose. If you use a negative in the camera then you could print more copies but you would need an enlarger for that.


----------

